
Ruby:  - stevefink
http://adamgruby.blogspot.com/2010/10/vs.html
======
fbcocq
_I think the speed increase comes from += creating a new string object every
time, whereas << literally concatenates it._

Programming the hunches and guesses way on the HN frontpage makes me sad.

<http://ruby-doc.org/core/classes/String.html#M000807>

str + other_str => new_str

Concatenation Returns a _new String_ containing other_str concatenated to str.

str << fixnum => str str.concat(fixnum) => str str << obj => str
str.concat(obj) => str

Append Concatenates the given object to str. If the object is a Fixnum between
0 and 255, it is converted to a character before concatenation.

